# grape juice



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

hope this is the right place for this but was wondering if anyone knows an EASY recipie for making grape juice ?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Grapes, a blender and a nylon stocking are all you need to make juice. Sugar to taste. Lots of info available if you do a Google search.
Made gallons of it as a kid.

L & O


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

Depending on the grapes you have....

Clean the grapes, boil them while smashing them in the pot (about 20 min) then dump through (2-4 layers) of cheese cloth. Hang what ever is left in the cheese cloth over a bowel for a few hours to get every drop.

We mix it about 50/50 with water and add sugar to taste. It freezes extreemly well too.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Go to frozen aisle and get a 12oz can and add 3 more cans of water. Makes 48 oz.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Super easy recipe. Place 2 cups of cleaned grapes in a quart canning jar, add 1/2 cup sugar, process 30 minutes in a hot water bath canner. Can't get much easier than that.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

My BIL uses a steamer similar to this for all sorts of juices, especially grape..
Prices, type of metal, design and quality vary but they are convenient and efficient for many years of use...
There are El Cheapo aluminum, he uses a stainless model...Search "steam juicers"
http://ww1.glimpse.com/query.php?qu...=1179930102&creative=1319050769#page=1&filter


----------

